# Drakensang bei Amazon zum Kampfpreis von 15 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Drakensang bei Amazon zum Kampfpreis von 15 Euro gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Drakensang bei Amazon zum Kampfpreis von 15 Euro


----------



## Zsinj (27. April 2009)

für 15€ ist das sicher ne Überlegung wert. Muss ich mir mal noch genauer anschauen


----------



## Reigenspieler (27. April 2009)

Gekauft 
zu der Musik die ich mir eh kaufen wollte...


----------



## Holdrio (27. April 2009)

Restposten der normalen Version offenbar, da es jetzt die GOLD Version gibt, wer die kauft den 1.1 Patch dann nicht vergessen.
AA geht dann auch ganz normal ohne Nhancertricks.


----------



## p1t (27. April 2009)

Ich überleg auch ob ich bei dem Angebot zuschlagen soll, 15€ ist echt günstig!


----------



## SteVe (27. April 2009)

Guter Tipp, hoffe es gibt in Zukunft mehr davon.


----------



## kmf (27. April 2009)

Super Preis! Schade, dass ich das Game schon habe.


----------



## Slipknot79 (28. April 2009)

18EUR und ned 15EUR, ned vergessen dass da noch Versand draufgeknallt wird.


----------



## Zsinj (29. April 2009)

Slipknot79 schrieb:


> 18EUR und ned 15EUR, ned vergessen dass da noch Versand draufgeknallt wird.


Dann packst da noch was für 5,03€ drauf dann hasts wieder Versandfrei  
So wenig hat Amazon ja auch nicht im Sortiment.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. April 2009)

Kann auch weniger sein. Habe schon mal für 19,80 € bestellt und es wurden keine Versandkosten berechnet.


----------



## Zsinj (29. April 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kann auch weniger sein. Habe schon mal für 19,80 € bestellt und es wurden keine Versandkosten berechnet.


thx
muss ich mal ausprobieren, hab gedacht das geht nicht..


----------

